# 350er Sockel



## Rondrigan (28. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es Rezepte für 350er Sockel also für die raren Steine die man käuflich oder bei Rüstmeistern erwerben kann?
Und wenn nein, wo kann man solche Rezepte am besten farmen, gibt es spezielle Mobs die diese Rezepte eher droppen?


----------



## Guibärchen (31. Oktober 2007)

such funktion >_> 

naja, Also. 8 abhärtungssockel gibts nach ablauf eines CD bei haallaa in nagrand, den abhärtung+ausdauer gibts ebenfals halaa für 4 forschermarken.

so das wars ^_^ alle anderen rare sockel sind absolute world random drops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_______
Metas: gibt viele extrem gute als ruf belohnungen (juwe MUSS konsortium erfürchtig werden(3 metas))

die andere hälfte is ebenfals world random drop. 
________
seit kurzem gibt es epische steine, die man aus normalen rare steinen schleifen muss, darunter 14 zauberschaden 18 ausdauer 24 angrifskraft, gibts konsortium, shatar und unteres virtel... Aber sind einmalig und BoP
_________
Die anderen Epischen steine gibts beim wächter der sande und man muss dafür die 25er raid instanz Hyal gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4d3 (4. November 2007)

denke nicht das man die rezepte vernünftig farmen kann^^
hab ein teil ma in mecha gedropt bekommen aber ka die wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering musst du halt teuer im ah kaufen denke irgendwann rechnet sich das schon^^


----------



## Guibärchen (14. November 2007)

Drop chanse 0.01-0.02% hast recht UNFARMBAR

deshalb is der beruf auch so assig teuer... 40 rezepte ~ 40x 300-500g >_<


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (25. November 2007)

tja und keiner hat mir am anfang geglaubt das es der teuerster beruf in wow ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (25. November 2007)

hm... hatt dich überhaupt wer gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mir war das nach den ersten 5 skill punkten klar : /


----------



## xashija (1. Januar 2008)

Es gibt noch eine Vorlage für einen Meta-Sockel (Wechselhafter Himmelsfeuerdiamant) der nur von Sirenen der Echsennarbe im Schattenmondtal erbeutet werden kann. Sehr nett für Magier *anmerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Es gibt noch eine Vorlage für einen Meta-Sockel (Wechselhafter Himmelsfeuerdiamant) der nur von Sirenen der Echsennarbe im Schattenmondtal erbeutet werden kann. Sehr nett für Magier *anmerk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den farm ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab erst den mit +atackspeed bei hit oder so ^^ randomdrop xD


----------



## Lefarian (28. März 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Drop chanse 0.01-0.02% hast recht UNFARMBAR
> 
> deshalb is der beruf auch so assig teuer... 40 rezepte ~ 40x 300-500g >_<



Gestern war dann wohl mein glückstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte die Rezepte droppen recht häufig.
Mit 3 70ern in HDZ1 , beim letzten Boss die Drachkin Trashmobs droppen ein rare Juwelenschleiferrezept Skill 350, weiß nciht mehr genau wie das hieß, gab aber glaube 10 Zauberdurchschlagskraft.
Später Giselda die Alte iN nagrand töten, einer der Mobs da droppt 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24195

Und um ehrlich zu sein wusste ich garnicht wie viel die wert sind, hab mit vllt 50 g oder so gerechnet, hab im /2 Channel dann die angeboten die sollen mich mit einem Gebot anwhispern. Hab sie beide für 575 g verkauft, was anscheinend noch ein schnäppchen für die anderen war ^^

mfg Bluthorst - Dethecus


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

im ah ist eines von 300g <-- crap bis 700g <-- 12 ausdauer oder so ^^ drin ..

naja gibt bald bt juwi dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur noch paar mal dayli event up ^^


----------



## Griese (24. Mai 2008)

Gibts eigentlich noch mehr Farmbare Vorlagen außer den oben?


----------



## Musel (25. Mai 2008)

naja world random drops sind schlecht farmbar. schau in atlas was in inis bei den Trashmobs oder den Bossen droppen soll... 
Ansonsten ist alles farmbar was es für ruf gibt.  Und alle Epischen gibt es ja für ruf zu kaufen.


----------

